# Struts Jboss und Filter



## noFreak (21. Dez 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe folgendes vor, ich möchte mir mit einem filter (implement javax.servlet.Filter) ein kleines Sessionhandling basteln. dazu habe ich vor, in dem Filter zu schauen ob die Session noch vorhanden ist und wenn nicht auf eine andere action mappen...
Leider überwinde ich seit 6 stunden noch nicht mal die erste hürde, sobald ich in der web.xml meinen filter deklariere, läuft mein jboss sich irgendwo fest. Beim Debuggen habe ich festgestellt, dass der filter ohne weiteres ausgeführt wird und die logik auch keine fehler hat. Allerding steigt er hiernach aus: Http11Processor.process(InputStream, OutputStream) line: 875	mein Browserfenster bleibt weiß und das wars...er hängt sich aber nicht auf, schmeißt keine exception oder sonstiges...könnte es an struts liegen? Den request ändere ich nirgends deshalb sollte es struts ja nicht stören,oder?


----------



## noFreak (21. Dez 2006)

Hallo, konnte es jetzt auf den tomcat einschränken, da ein standalone tomcat das gleiche verhalten zeigt. vorhin habe ich mich vertan, er kommt bis hier hin: ThreadWithAttributes(Thread).run() line: not available [local variables unavailable]	
da scheint was nicht available zu sein:bahnhof: ...Java version 1.5.10, Tomcat 5.5, Struts 1.2.9, hab ich was vergessen...?


----------



## noFreak (22. Dez 2006)

Hi, habe den Fehler gefunden...hab die chain.doFilter(request, response); nicht aufgerufen, kann schlecht gehen :?


----------

